# Green Carpet



## Tornado7 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Name:* Green Carpet.
*Tank:* 110x70x60 cm . 462 l.
*Substarte:* Akadama.
*Fertilizer:* Seachem Iron, Potassium, Nitrate and Phosphorous.
*Co2:* Difusser
*Filtration:* JBL Prof 500.
*Lights:* 2x250w HQI 5.200 ºKelvin
*Fish:* Puntius Denisoni, Paracheirodon Axelrodi, Paracheirodon Axelrodi "Gold" , Tetra Sherpae Ottocinclus Sp, Caridina Japonica, Red Cherry, Crystal Red Shrimp, Crystal Black.
*Plants:* Rotala Rotundifolia, Miriophyllum Tuberculatum, Eusteralis Stellata, Althernantera Reinecki Roseafolia, Limnophila Aromatica, Bacopa Caroliniana, Eleocharis Parvula, Riccia Fluitains, Pogostemon Helferi.



















Regards.
Thanks.
Albert Escrihuela Cáceres.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Love your carpet. Your plants look so health. The Rotala in the middle is just a little too overpowering. It breaks the tank in 3rds, being 1/3 on it's own. You sure can grow them all though!


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

i agree with Tex Gal but overall your tanks looks cool. 
especially like your Bacopa Caroliniana.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Beautiful ground cover. Agree with TG's summary.


----------



## Albert Escrihuela (Mar 3, 2009)

Hello.
Rotate it occupies the site too, should be on one side but it grew a lot.
Thanks for the comments, they help to improve.

I put more pictures of my last tank, and not mounted.
This was 2007.










Rotala Rotundifolia.









Puntius Denisnonis and Eleocharis Parvulus.









Regards.
Thanks.
Albert Escrihuela (Tornado7).


----------

